# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  vài thứ linh tinh

## quangroom

Bàn trượt mang cá : ĐÃ BÁN




đông hồ đo độ cao ( kiểu highgauge ) : gồm bộ khuyêch đại GT-75A + đầu đo GT-A10 : đã bán






Máy ảnh FuJiFilm ( mới 99% chưa dùng ạ  :Smile: ) , ông anh cho mà ko xài ), để lại giá rẻ cho bác nào thích đi du lịch hay phượt , đầy đủ phụ tùng + giấy bảo hành + thẻ 4g : đã bán





TKS các bác quan tâm

----------


## quangroom

up cho cụ nào quan tâm

----------


## quangroom

self of để đi cho nhanh ạ :

- highgauge điện tử : 
- máy ảnh đi nhanh 
- đồng hồ so peacock 0.002 ( 99% ) : 
- trượt mang cá còn ạ .

----------


## quangroom

up ngày mới

----------


## quangroom

máy ảnh với đồng hồ so đã bán . mới về 2 con sensor laser cũng đi luôn

- E còn cái highgauge đo độ cao cho bác nào cần : nút set bị hư nên e chế 2 cái dây ra để set về 0, nắp bị bể chút ko ảnh hưởng : ĐÃ

----------


## Ga con

Con này hành trình max đo được bao nhiêu thế cụ.

Thanks.

----------


## quangroom

xin lỗi bác gà , mấy hôm ko online , highgauge hành trình max là 28.5mm nhé bác

----------

Ga con

----------


## quangroom

trượt mang cá vẫn còn 
- 1 em peacock 0.01 mới keng xà beng : đã bán

----------


## quangroom

em up.......

----------


## quangroom

chào ngày mới......

----------


## quangroom

Giảm giá trượt mang cá 1tr/10 cái , đi cho nhanh ạ

----------


## quangroom

Còn 2 bộ , ai lấy ko . Đã bán
Trượt mang cá đi 5 còn 11 cái

----------


## quangroom

Đồng hồ so đã bán , Tks

----------


## quangroom

Vẫn còn 2 bộ sensor laser , bác nào hốt ko

----------


## quangroom

Sensor laser chỉ còn 1 bộ , bác nào hốt nốt ......

----------


## quangroom

Trượt mang cá vẫn còn : 1tr/10 cái
Còn 1 bộ sensor laser

----------


## quangroom

Highgauge và bộ sensor laser của keyence đã có gạch , 
Còn bộ sensor laser của omron nữa , bác nào hốt :đã bán

----------


## quangroom

còn 2 con peacock đồng giá đã bán ( màu trắng hướng di chuyển theo phương ngang , do e lấy hình cũ )

----------


## quangroom

Đông hồ chân gập và sensor laser omron đang còn , bác nào hốt ko

----------


## Trần minh

> Đông hồ chân gập và sensor laser omron đang còn , bác nào hốt ko


Để lại cho e con peacook chân phương ngang nha bác chủ ..zalo 01699.449.991..

----------


## Fusionvie

> còn 2 con peacock đồng giá 400k ( màu trắng hướng di chuyển theo phương ngang , do e lấy hình cũ )
> 
> Đính kèm 59573


Con này còn ko bác?

----------

hminhtq, quangroom

----------


## quangroom

Còn 2 em pecock như hình , bác nào cần thì alo hoặc nt nhé , em lâu lâu mới lên diễn đàn : đã bán

----------


## ali35

> Còn 2 em pecock như hình , bác nào cần thì alo hoặc nt nhé , em lâu lâu mới lên diễn đàn


cái ny bao nhiu ,ko thấy giá bác ơi

----------


## quangroom

3 đồng hồ và 10 trựot mang cá đã bán 
- e còn bộ sensor GT-H10 + GT-75A : dùng rà mặt phẳng hay đo độ cao đều dc, siêu chính xác : ĐÃ BÁN 99%) mới khui ra để test




- 1 BỘ SENSOR LASER LV-21A + LV-H32: đo khoảng cách siêu chính xác : đã bán
[ATTACH=CONFIG]61418[/ATTAC

----------


## quangroom

Up ngày mới , mời các bác

----------


## quangroom

Còn 6 cái trượt mang cá , bác nào múc luôn đi

----------


## quangroom

Ngoài lề 1 chút ạ . E có con Macbock air mua cuối năm 2017 ở tgdd, mua về mà ko sử dụng nhiều , phí quá nên bán cho bác nào cần , hàng mới keng , siêu mỏng , pin trâu bò , còn bảo hành , chính chủ nhé các bác . Không bán nữa ạ , hi

----------


## quangroom

còn 2 bộ sensor laser,  bác nào lụm ko --> đã bán



> Còn 2 bộ , ai lấy ko . Đã bán
> Trượt mang cá đi 5 còn 11 cái 
> 
> Đính kèm 58596
> Đính kèm 58597
> Đính kèm 58598

----------


## quangroom

Mấy bộ sensor laser GT và fs-n11n đã bán hết , chỉ còn 2 bộ combo LV
Máy tính e ko bán nữa , để xài thôi , hi

----------


## quangroom

Update 
- còn 2 bộ combo sensor laser : amply LV-21A và đầu đo LV-H32 : ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## quangroom

Hạ giá bộ sensor, bác nào hốt đi ---> đã bán

----------


## quangroom

Sensor đã có ggạch của bác ở cần thơ , tks

----------


## quangroom

Còn 1 bộ sensor laser , ai hốt ko ạ. --> đã bán

----------


## quangroom

Về thêm mấy bộ sensor laser , bác nào hốt ko : LV-21A , LV-h34 giống mấy bộ ở comment phía trên, : ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## quangroom

Thêm mớ sensor laser fs n11n cho bác nào cân : ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## quangroom

Up ngày mới ạ

----------


## quangroom

Up ngày cuối năm

----------


## quangroom

Mấy con fsn11n đã bán hết , Tks các bác quan tâm

----------


## quangroom

Mấy bô sensor LV đã bán cho bác ở hải duơng, Tks các cụ quan tâm

----------


## quangroom

Vài cái ống lend của máy hàn miyachi cho bác nào cần , cũ mới đủ cả , free ship 
: ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## vufree

> Vài cái ống lend của máy hàn miyachi cho bác nào cần , cũ mới đủ cả , free ship 
> 500k/1 ống , lấy hết Ib em
> 
> Đính kèm 68980
> Đính kèm 68981
> Đính kèm 68982
> Đính kèm 68983


Mình lấy hết đống này nhé... mới gọi cho Bác xong...Chiều giao giúp nhé... cám ơn

----------

quangroom

----------


## quangroom

Còn 2 bộ đầu đo sét độ cao , mặt phẳng như hình : Đã bán

----------


## quangroom

Về thêm ít ống lend miyachi , ai cần hú em nhé : Đã bán

----------


## quangroom

Còn 10 cái trượt mang cá như hình : đã bán
Chất liệu : nhôm

----------


## quangroom

Về thêm 3 bộ GT-75A đầu đo GT-10 : ĐÃ BÁN




[/QUOTE]

----------


## quangroom

up ngày mới

----------


## quangroom

Thêm 2 cái đồng hồ highgauge của MIYACHI :  ĐÃ BÁN ( mới 99%)
Đính kèm 71906
Đính kèm 71907
Đính kèm 71908

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Thêm 2 cái đồng hồ highgauge của MIYACHI : 1tr2/ 1 cái ( mới 99%)
> Đính kèm 71906
> Đính kèm 71907
> Đính kèm 71908


Chã thấy gì hết .

----------


## quangroom

Lỗi file ạ , e Up lại nhé , ai ko xem dc add Zalo em nhé  ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## tuandd1

Không có giá?

----------


## quangroom

Đã bán xong bác ạ

----------


## quangroom

Update : còn 3 cái đồng hồ rà ( highgauge ) của miyachi : hình và giá bên trên ạ

----------


## quangroom

up date : đông hồ highgauge đã hết

----------


## quangroom

Em Up ngay moi

----------


## quangroom

Up ngày đầu tuần

----------


## quangroom

Còn cái chân què peacook cho bác nào cần : đã bán

----------


## zinken2

con chân què này còn hoạt động tốt ko bác.

----------


## quangroom

Về thêm ít ống lend cho bác nào cần : 400k/1, lấy nhiều Ib Zalo em



> Vài cái ống lend của máy hàn miyachi cho bác nào cần , cũ mới đủ cả , free ship 
> : ĐÃ BÁN 
> Đính kèm 68980
> Đính kèm 68981
> Đính kèm 68982
> Đính kèm 68983

----------


## quangroom

Hình mấy em ống lend : ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## quangroom

Còn con chân què như hình , ai lấy Zalo hay mess cho e : ĐÃ BÁN
Đính kèm 75114
Đính kèm 75115

----------


## quangroom

Up lai cái hình : Đã bán

----------


## quangroom

Up ngay mới

----------


## quangroom

Về thêm 2 con , đầu đo tròn theo đồng hồ, bác nào cần hú nhé : Đã bán




> Lỗi file ạ , e Up lại nhé , ai ko xem dc add Zalo em nhé  ( ĐÃ BÁN )
> Đính kèm 71966
> Đính kèm 71967
> Đính kèm 71968
> Đính kèm 71969Đính kèm 71970

----------


## quangroom

Up lại hình : Đã bán

----------


## quangroom

Up lại cho bác nào cần , hi

----------


## quangroom

Up ngày đầu tuần cho bác nào cần  :Smile: )

----------


## quangroom

E về thêm 3 con highgauge rà mặt phẳng như hình bên trên. Ai cần hú em :
ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## quangroom

Thêm ít ống lend miyachi hàn laser cho bác nào cần : 300k/1

----------


## quangroom

Đính kèm 56548

Còn chục cái bàn trượt bác nào lấy Zalo hoắc alo : Đã BÁN

----------


## quangroom

Con chân que peacock 0.002mm mới 100%: ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## quangroom

Mại zô các bác ei ,

----------


## Hoangdesign

> Còn 6 cái trượt mang cá , bác nào múc luôn đi


để em 2 cái, trong tuần em đi sg em lấy nha

----------

quangroom

----------


## quangroom

Gần tết em Update lại giá ít sản phẩm : giảm giá cho ae ăn tết ạ :
- ống kính miyachi :, lấy nhiều Zalo em
- đồng hồ peakcook 0.002 100% : 
- mới về ít đồng hồ so Mitutoyo hình phía trên : 
- mấy bộ cảm biến kyence như hình : ( đầu đo + bộ khuyếch đại)

ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## quangroom

Up cho bác nào cần

----------


## quangroom

Còn bộ này :  800k

----------


## quangroom

Bộ đông hồ so và chân đế từ đã có gạch, cảm ơn

----------


## Billydragon

[QUOTE=quangroom;163971]Gần tết em Update lại giá ít sản phẩm : giảm giá cho ae ăn tết ạ :
- ống kính miyachi : 300k/1 , lấy nhiều Zalo em
- đồng hồ peakcook 0.002 100% : 650k 
- mới về ít đồng hồ so Mitutoyo hình phía trên : 700k/1 con
- mấy bộ cảm biến kyence như hình : 1000k/1 bộ ( đầu đo + bộ khuyếch đại)
=================

Đồng hồ Mitutoyo còn không mình lấy 2 cái nhé. 0969993386.

----------


## quangroom

Còn ít modul mở rộng , 200k/1 con

----------


## quangroom

Mới về thêm 1 bộ combo : Đế từ KANETEC + đồng hồ peacock 0.002 : 900k chưa ship

Đính kèm 78254
Đính kèm 78255
Đính kèm 78256

----------


## quangroom

Mời anh em



> Còn bộ này :  800k

----------


## quangroom

Mời anh Em 



> Thêm ít ống lend miyachi hàn laser cho bác nào cần : 300k/1 
> Đính kèm 76580
> Đính kèm 76581
> Đính kèm 76582

----------

